# Im back (kinda)



## DakBai

hey all!

i've been gone for a while, and it's given me some time to really think about life.

im majoring in computer science with a minor in video game programming.

btw if you don't remember me, i'm Dak, hi!

just wanted to kinda reintroduce myself as well for everyone who doesnt know who i am!

thx all!

-Dak


----------



## 2twenty2

Welcome back Dak. 😀


----------



## TechGuy

Welcome back.


----------



## DakBai

Appreciate it! Can we get a mobile app lol


----------

